# Lunatora Arianastar



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

This is the first Silver and white bi-colour in the country


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

What a beautiful cat!
I have a soft spot for a silver in any breed.:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

do you know of any blue tabby points and whites in this country? 

 gorge girl.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

wow stunning cat they are so long!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

great colour, very pretty


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow what a stunning cat SF! loving the colour  Was she imported?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Beautiful cat..


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

shes got lovely eyes looks like shes wearing eye linner


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Glad you could join us SlimGorgeous gal and beautiful color too


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

mnop968 said:


> SHANGHAI: South Korean man Kim Soo Seok, 44, faced a trial Tuesday at the Shanghai No 1 Intermediate People's Court for kidnapping, together with his two Chinese accessories Jin Mingyu and Chi Minhao who were charged with illegal detention.This is the first kidnapping case involving a foreigner in Shanghai.Kim was accused of plotting toFFXI Gil kidnap another South Korean man and demanding a ransom of 300 million won ($295,000), the court was told Tuesday.On December 24, under the order of the second defendant Jin Mingyu, Chi Minhao, a 29-year-old Korean minority from Jilin province, contacted Jean Moon Gyun, a 23-year-old South Korean studying at the Shanghai University of Sport.Chi told Jean that a friend of his father's dofus kamaswas visiting Shanghai and wanted to meet him, the prosecutor said.Jean's father, Jean Sam Duck, is the president of a taekwondo association in Gyeongsangnam-do, a province in the southeast of South Korea, and owns several properties, Kim's attorney Yin Yongyu told China Daily. Jean Sam Duck also has a fast food business, Kim told the court.Jean Moon Gyun arrived at a coffee house in the city's suburban Minhang district that evening and met Chi, and was later taken to an apartment nearby.He was detained by force until being released by police on the afternoon of December 26."I have never attempted to insultworld of warcraft gold him or hurt him physically," Chi told the court.During the three days, Kim called Jean's parents back in South Korea and told them he had their son and wanted 300 million won.The parents called the Shanghai police. And the gang was seized.Kim pleaded guilty at the court Tuesday but explained he had wanted to claim a debt for a friend.Kim said his friend Kim Sang Kyu owed him 15 million won."He borrowed the money 10 years ago," he said.Kim said he was in a very bad wow goldfinancial condition since last year and needed the money."Kim Sang Kyu told me that he knew a friend who had loaned Jean Sam Duck 300 million won," he said."If I could claim it back, I could have half of it, and he told me Jean has a son studying in Shanghai."Kim Soo Seok came to Shanghai in November and began to prepare the kidnapping around December 20.He told Jin Mingyu, whom he worked with at age of Conan goldKim Sang Kyu's Shanghai company, and Chi Minhao that he would give them 200,000 yuan each if they could get back the 300 million won.But Jean Sam Duck said Tuesday he had never owed anyone 300 million won. In stead, Kim, who get to know him by attending some taekwondo activities, had asked to borrow 15 million won from him in last June but was refused.No verdict has been announced yet


erm...interesting 

Beautifull cat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

dont press any of the links on that message in case its a bug or something


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

mnop968 said:


> SHANGHAI: South Korean man Kim Soo Seok, 44, faced a trial Tuesday at the Shanghai No 1 Intermediate People's Court for kidnapping, together with his two Chinese accessories Jin Mingyu and Chi Minhao who were charged with illegal detention.This is the first kidnapping case involving a foreigner in Shanghai.Kim was accused of plotting toFFXI Gil kidnap another South Korean man and demanding a ransom of 300 million won ($295,000), the court was told Tuesday.On December 24, under the order of the second defendant Jin Mingyu, Chi Minhao, a 29-year-old Korean minority from Jilin province, contacted Jean Moon Gyun, a 23-year-old South Korean studying at the Shanghai University of Sport.Chi told Jean that a friend of his father's dofus kamaswas visiting Shanghai and wanted to meet him, the prosecutor said.Jean's father, Jean Sam Duck, is the president of a taekwondo association in Gyeongsangnam-do, a province in the southeast of South Korea, and owns several properties, Kim's attorney Yin Yongyu told China Daily. Jean Sam Duck also has a fast food business, Kim told the court.Jean Moon Gyun arrived at a coffee house in the city's suburban Minhang district that evening and met Chi, and was later taken to an apartment nearby.He was detained by force until being released by police on the afternoon of December 26."I have never attempted to insultworld of warcraft gold him or hurt him physically," Chi told the court.During the three days, Kim called Jean's parents back in South Korea and told them he had their son and wanted 300 million won.The parents called the Shanghai police. And the gang was seized.Kim pleaded guilty at the court Tuesday but explained he had wanted to claim a debt for a friend.Kim said his friend Kim Sang Kyu owed him 15 million won."He borrowed the money 10 years ago," he said.Kim said he was in a very bad wow goldfinancial condition since last year and needed the money."Kim Sang Kyu told me that he knew a friend who had loaned Jean Sam Duck 300 million won," he said."If I could claim it back, I could have half of it, and he told me Jean has a son studying in Shanghai."Kim Soo Seok came to Shanghai in November and began to prepare the kidnapping around December 20.He told Jin Mingyu, whom he worked with at age of Conan goldKim Sang Kyu's Shanghai company, and Chi Minhao that he would give them 200,000 yuan each if they could get back the 300 million won.But Jean Sam Duck said Tuesday he had never owed anyone 300 million won. In stead, Kim, who get to know him by attending some taekwondo activities, had asked to borrow 15 million won from him in last June but was refused.No verdict has been announced yet


i ment this post


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Wow what a stunning cat SF! loving the colour  Was she imported?


No homebred, i imported a black silver shaded from Australia two years ago


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

siamese candrika said:


> shes got lovely eyes looks like shes wearing eye linner


yep i apply it everyday lol


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

silverfox said:


> yep i apply it everyday lol


Yeah and i bet she has a particular color too


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

is she ravens sister ?


----------



## silverfox (Jul 20, 2008)

no she is from my own Australian stud boy who i imported


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

She is beautiful!!!!
I just love the bi colours I have a choc/white boy,
I want a blue next, what colours have you got?


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Wowsers - Silverfox have you got a website I can look at? x


----------

